# But a flea-bite! (Thomas Brooks)



## Pilgrim (May 20, 2008)

("The Mute Christian Under the Smarting Rod"
or, "The Silent Soul with Sovereign Antidotes"
by Thomas Brooks, 1659, London.)

Christian! Your present afflictions are not great--if compared
with the afflictions and torments of many of the damned, who
when they were it this world, never sinned at so high a rate
as you have done! There are many now in hell, who never
sinned against such clear light as you have done, nor against
such special love as you have done, nor against such precious
mercies as you have done! Certainly there are many now
a-roaring in everlasting burnings--who never sinned as you
have done!

What are your present afflictions and troubles--compared
to the torments of the damned, whose torments are . . .
without intermission,
without mitigation,
numberless,
bottomless,
remediless,
and endless!
Who have . . .
weeping served for the first course, and
gnashing of teeth for the second course, and
the gnawing worm for the third course, and
intolerable pain for the fourth course!
Yet the pain of the body is least part of pain. The very soul of
sorrow and pain--is the soul's sorrow and pain! The everlasting
alienation and separation from God is served for the fifth course!

Ah, Christian! how can you seriously think on these things and
not lay your hand upon your mouth--even when you are under
the greatest temporal sufferings? Your sins have been far greater
than many of those who are now in hell, and your great afflictions
are but a flea-bite compared to theirs! Therefore hush your
murmuring, and be silent before the Lord!

"I consider that our present sufferings are not worth
comparing with the glory that will be revealed in us!"
Romans 8:18

"For our light and momentary troubles are achieving
for us an eternal glory that far outweighs them all!"
2 Corinthians 4:17-18


----------



## BJClark (May 20, 2008)

Pilgrim;

Thank you for sharing this..

It is certainly something we tend not to think about when we are in pain..


----------

